# First twins at farm



## cybercat (Oct 18, 2007)

BMV La Manchas just had our first set of twins. Golden Dawn's ff kids


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Very cute!


----------



## PygmyMom (Mar 3, 2014)

So cute! #babygoats2015


----------



## milk and honey (Oct 31, 2010)

Oh my goodness! So cute! The eye marks make them look like super Heros!!!!


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

cute.


----------



## CritterCarnival (Sep 18, 2013)

Oh my goodness, what cuties!! That first picture though is just way too adorable...his/her face looks like an aliens head!!


----------



## Lstein (Oct 2, 2014)

Congrats! Such nice colors


----------



## dreamacresfarm2 (May 10, 2014)

darling babies - doelings? bucklings?


----------



## cybercat (Oct 18, 2007)

One of each. :leap:


----------



## canyontrailgoats (Jan 4, 2014)

Wow, they're gorgeous!! Their colors are just beautiful <3


----------



## dnchck (Mar 24, 2014)

Love their little brown knee caps also and those eyes are so damn cute!!Congrats!


----------

